# Model S wins another one



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice - same wetted area as a Prius.

If only it had the same pricetag...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Weird, in a little box below they list some extras... somehow they've got a figure of 0.30 for a first gen insight. But the real figure is 0.25.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

samwichse said:


> Weird, in a little box below they list some extras... somehow they've got a figure of 0.30 for a first gen insight. But the real figure is 0.25.


Well, the "real" figure in this particular wind tunnel was .30. They put it in the same wind tunnel as the other cars and used it as a reference point. Perhaps the number you quoted was from Honda or something. Numbers will vary from test protocol to protocol, but when tested with the same protocol in the same tunnel at the same time, the vehicle results can be compared to each other quite well.


----------

